# Success stories



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Success stories to raise your spirits:

http://www.social-anxiety.org.uk/stories/stories.htm


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

:thanks


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I love reading positive stories. Thanks.


----------

